# Hand Gun Prices



## nwjt (Mar 26, 2010)

Not sure where to put this but hoping I can find someone who can give me some information. Just a curious question is all.

Looking around, I find new hand guns vary in price from $400-$700 USD. There are some cheaper options of course, but the general "quality" and known brands seem to be in that range.

Glocks, berettas, XDM, Taurus etc are all around the $600 range or so in my area.

Does anyone know if this has always been the normal price? For example, maybe in 1995 a glock was only $300 (adjusted for inflation).

I guess the real question is, are guns way more expensive these days than they used to be at one time? Or have they always been around the prices above (adjusted for inflation)? I am curious if some sort of event or legislation made them so darn expensive these days.

While I think everyone should own a gun, many cannot due to the sheer price!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

In this area handguns have been around those prices for the last 4 - 5 years. Ammunition has really increased in price the last 2 years.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The cougar speaks the truth.

Guns like everything else are more expensive and as the perception of supply goes down prices rise. There are always good deals and most handguns of comparable quality are within the same range of dollars too.

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 cougartex :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

cougartex said:


> In this area handguns have been around those prices for the last 4 - 5 years. Ammunition has really increased in price the last 2 years.


Im with ya 99.9%...only part I might question is the 4-5 years. Here its been just barely over 4 years...just barely.

Pistols I purchased a little MORE than 4 years ago...their prices was about 2/3-3/4 of the same pistol today from the same dealer.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

nwjt said:


> Not sure where to put this but hoping I can find someone who can give me some information. Just a curious question is all.
> 
> Looking around, I find new hand guns vary in price from $400-$700 USD. There are some cheaper options of course, but the general "quality" and known brands seem to be in that range.
> 
> ...


What you say is basic truth but never forget this point. FAR too many want to rush out and purchase a handgun....not willing to save their $$ for a while to buy one. A cheap gun will haunt you the whole time you own it...while a quality firearm is a thing of joy and will last you a lifetime.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Sully2 said:


> What you say is basic truth but never forget this point. FAR too many want to rush out and purchase a handgun....not willing to save their $$ for a while to buy one. A cheap gun will haunt you the whole time you own it...while a quality firearm is a thing of joy and will last you a lifetime.


Exactly.....

People say I cannot afford a "good" gun. But then they smoke 2 packs of cigarettes a day,buy lottery tickets each week, drink several adult beverages a week, and eat out a few times a week. If they would stop these things and save the money then they could afford a "good" gun. I am not bashing anyone just saying its all about priorities in life.


----------



## ActionB (Mar 15, 2010)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Exactly.....
> 
> People say I cannot afford a "good" gun. But then they smoke 2 packs of cigarettes a day,buy lottery tickets each week, drink several adult beverages a week, and eat out a few times a week. If they would stop these things and save the money then they could afford a "good" gun. I am not bashing anyone just saying its all about priorities in life.


Wow you hit right on the head.... Not just for guns but almost anything. From my expieriance dealing with a lot of people (and employees) it comes down to a spending issue not an income one. You can give some people a raise and they are spend twice as much as the extra they bring in and are broker than before! Others never have a money problem and get everything they desire, eventually.


----------



## ActionB (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry about my rant in the quoated responce.... To get back to the original question, Guns in general, but probably esspecially handguns and black guns, and for sure ammo, have all gone up a lot. Probably a perfect storm of conditions, steel and all commodities went up a lot in 2008, and even though there is not enough metal in a gun to justify the big increase in price, many manufaturers increase their prices by percentages. Then there is the perception that it is harder to get guns, or may become so, and I am sure that mindset has lead to increased demand (better get one while you still can). And our economy is really based on supply and demand, or percieved supply and demand. 

Then there are retailers taking advantage of the situation. I have been shopping hard lately and it is amazing the difference in price from one store to another for the identical product. An example is the LCR w/laser, $100 difference in price from one store to another in the same town, only maybe 10 blocks apart. Of course they will all "price match". What a cop out! How about being competitively priced from the start. I would prefer to patronize the place that started with a fair price.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

ActionB said:


> Sorry about my rant in the quoated responce.... To get back to the original question, Guns in general, but probably esspecially handguns and black guns, and for sure ammo, have all gone up a lot. Probably a perfect storm of conditions, steel and all commodities went up a lot in 2008, and even though there is not enough metal in a gun to justify the big increase in price, many manufaturers increase their prices by percentages. Then there is the perception that it is harder to get guns, or may become so, and I am sure that mindset has lead to increased demand (better get one while you still can). And our economy is really based on supply and demand, or percieved supply and demand.
> 
> Then there are retailers taking advantage of the situation. I have been shopping hard lately and it is amazing the difference in price from one store to another for the identical product. An example is the LCR w/laser, $100 difference in price from one store to another in the same town, only maybe 10 blocks apart. Of course they will all "price match". What a cop out! How about being competitively priced from the start. I would prefer to patronize the place that started with a fair price.


This is true...a Glock 19 for instance can cost you anywheres from 475$ to 590$ within an hours drive from here...I have also noticed the same model S&W M&P, Springfield, etc, all with 50-175 dollar difference in different stores in NH....a little shooping goes a long ways:numbchuck:


----------

